# CO2 package?



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a line on a used CO2 system as follows (1 year old):

10lbs co2 tank (still half-filled with co2)
milwaukee ph controller + calibration ph solutions
BlueLine CO2 Kit w/Regulator, Fine Tune Valve, Bubble Counter & Solenoid 

What is a fair price roughly?

jrs


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

maybe $175-$225?

brand new you could get it here:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr4026.htm
336CDN + shipping.


----------



## kbrumund (Mar 19, 2006)

I paid $200 for basically that (no reactor or diffusor). All were unused (new). It was a private sale.

...karl


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

wow thats pretty amazing karl... how's it working out?


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with $175-200. The 10 lb CO2 cylinder (half-full) should last at least half a year or more (assuming bubble rate of 1 per 2 or 3 sec). The milwaukee pH controller (assuming SMS122) has gotten rave reviews; in fact, I've just ordered one! The pH probe may need replacing (you can tell, if it is difficult to calibrate), and a replacement can be purchased either direct from Milwaukee systems or aquariumplants.com. The regulator, needle valve, counter should last for many years. The solenoid should also be fine, assuming that it has had a good quality check valve in place.


----------

